# New Build - 2018 EVO x



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just got word that my new ride is ready:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BeIihUrgdrp/?taken-by=eastcapeskiffs










Added some nice simple details to make her unique:
Cloud White Hull, Custom mixed blue for decks and cockpit
Black rubrail with stainless insert
White 60 Zuke
Aluminum cockpit trim
Custom casting platform with removable backrest that also acts as step to poling platform
Double width rod holders gel coated to match interior color
PowerPole Micro mount welded to platform
Toe Rails
Batteries in center console
Blind fastened grab rail over console
Rigging Loop
SIMRAD NSS9 evo3 unit for engine functions
Blue LED under gunnel lighting
24v Motorguide xi5
Aluminum RamLin with power winch and walkboard.

Will post pics a bit later....she's a beauty fo' sho!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Just saw it on ig she’s a beaute!!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Pretty color scheme. congrats on the new ride.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice ride man, very slick.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Beautiful! If I were in the market for a new skiff, the EVOx would be on my short list for sure. Look forward to seeing some more pics!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks great man!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Well Done!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful boat! Well done.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here' a few pics of the build. I had EC remove the tubs in the rear hatches and replace them with bulkheads so I got the most usable space and still watertight compartments...tons of storage. The tub under the helm hatch seat was kept intact as dry storage & the forward hatch tub stayed but I had them install a door in the compartment so I can access the bow space.

The 3 batteries were installed in the center console because I feel it balances the skiff better while fishing solo. All the interior compartments and lid bottoms were alwgrip'd for ease of maintenance. I had spinning rod holders installed on the port side the console only....gives me more room to move around on the starboard side.

The ignition key and all switches were installed inside the console as well as a USB hub and battery switch. I moved the trim tab switches to the left of the binnacle and mounted the kill switch on the console exterior...nice and clean.

Hope to have more pics when I pick her up on Tuesday morning.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Very well thought out! Congrats!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

With the exception of the fleet orders, there really are no two Evo's alike. I think that is so cool.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

wooooooo!!! she's slick!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Well, I'm up in Mass. freezing my ass off while trying to finish building a vacation home for the family. Took delivery of my new EVOx 2 weeks ago and she's been sitting in my warehouse in FL as a neglected virgin, unloved. Hope to take a break from the build and head south in a few weeks and get my baby wet.

So tonight, after a few Mount Gay and Cokes, I thought I'd post a few more pics of how it turned out. I did a few cool things that were a first for EC - the aluminum trim around the lip of the cockpit, the cored fatty rod holders and the very cool Step-Backrest-Casting Platform that can be used on the stern or bow. I had the sissy bar tubes set at the same width on the poling platform and casting platform so the sissy bar can be attached to either if I'm not using the backrest.

60 Zuke in white, Stiffy push pole holders, V Marine push pole caddy, Motor Guide xi 5 and single fold down bow cleat.

I had all the switches, battery selector, USB port and key switch mounted inside the console. I eliminated all gauges and went with the SIMRAD NSS9 evo3 for engine functions and had them glass in a AIRMAR transducer to eliminate that huge protruding stern mount transducer normally used...very slick. I changed where they usually put the Lenco trim switches and moved them to the left of the binnacle and then added a stainless rigging loop.

The in-house pipe work at East Cape is second to none IMO. Rather than drill holes in the transom for the PowerPole Micro, they welded a custom tab onto the platform leg for the PP mount. They created a blind-fastened grab rail and I mounted a few rod holders on the port side of the console leaving the starboard side open for more space. Blue LEDs are under the gunnels for night fishing.

I kept the tub in the bow compartment and installed a hatch door in the front of the tub for storing stuff in the forward part of the bow. The bench seat compartment tub was kept & wide open. In the 2 stern compartments, I had them eliminate the tubs and glass in bulkheads creating 2 huge waterproof compartments separated from the livewell. Gas shocks on all hatches, & all the interior compartments were then Awlgripped to match the deck color.

I went with the aluminum RamLin upgrade, added a walk board and a Power Winch with a remote control....lazy I know. Last but not least, got a custom console cover with no snaps - they added a seam at the bottom of the cover & filled it with sand to weigh it down so cover doesn't blow off....simple and clean.

It took a lot of soul searching for me to decide to sell my 2001 Whipray but in the end, I couldn't be happier with how the EVOx turned out...the quality of the build and what you get for your $ is exceptional.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just switched to Bourbon. More pics:


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow! Kevin builds a beautiful boat. Very nice!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful and very custom boat. I wish I had done under gunnel rod racks like yours. Am I seeing an aluminum rub rail on the inside of the boat?


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Man I love the simplicity of that console cover! Sometimes I think we all overthink things, I know I do. The weight of the sand will work better than elastic or drawstring imo


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Fritz said:


> Beautiful and very custom boat. I wish I had done under gunnel rod racks like yours. Am I seeing an aluminum rub rail on the inside of the boat?


Yeah...used brushed aluminum and trimmed the edge of the cockpit lip all the way around. Looks really trick.

It took some time to convince Adam that the thick rod holders would look great...after the fact, he agreed!  I just never liked the look of the black poly holders they normally use.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Beautiful boat! I'd be celebrating too, if I just took delivery. Those Motorguides are nice -- I fished with a guy that had one, and his GPS lock seemed to be so much more precise than my i-Pilot.


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

I really like that console switch box. Great place to throw the wallet, phone, and truck keys too. I bet we will be seeing that quite often on future builds.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Sweet ride Net 30!


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

C_Wheeler said:


> I really like that console switch box. Great place to throw the wallet, phone, and truck keys too. I bet we will be seeing that quite often on future builds.


It’s “standard” on their console boats for some years, but you’re right. It’s very convenient and a nice improvement over the older style.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Congrats Man! She looks really good. Please report back with performance numbers once you get her dialed-in. This skiff/motor combo sounds like it has some awesome potential.

Beautiful skiff!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

bryson said:


> Beautiful boat! I'd be celebrating too, if I just took delivery. Those Motorguides are nice -- I fished with a guy that had one, and his GPS lock seemed to be so much more precise than my i-Pilot.


Thanks. My last 3 Minn Kotas were junk and had way too trips for warranty work and they all corroded like crazy. 

My friends that have the xi5 have nothing but good things to say and the Anchor Lock is killer. We'll see......


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful detail! Sure you are stoked, congrats!!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Looks great!!! Like the colors.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks awesome. My new boat will be Ice Blue over Matterhorn White.

couple questions
Why did you get the 915 "Power Out" winch?

Where are your: TM batteries? onboard battery charger plug?

Is there space in the cockpit for a Yeti 50?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Very nice. Did you consider a micro jack plate?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> Looks awesome. My new boat will be Ice Blue over Matterhorn White.
> 
> couple questions
> Why did you get the 915 "Power Out" winch?
> ...


Thanks. I've been wanting a white and blue skiff for a long time. The white hull really hides scratches.

The hardwired remote was what made me choose the 915 and the Power Out function was pretty cool too. Sometimes when you have the wife or an inexperienced friend "helping" launch, I fear a free wheeling winch handle or too loose resistance knob on the other Power Winches sending the skiff off the trailer uncontrolled.

All batteries are in the console as is the battery charger. I chose to not have an external charging outlet on the console so the battery charger has a short cord inside the console.

I don't think there would be enough room for the Yeti. I chose the console with the cooler jump seat. The jump seat is heavily insulated and has a ton of space inside. They do offer a smaller console with no jump seat and a Yeti would fit in front of it well.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Very nice. Did you consider a micro jack plate?


Not really. My last skiff had a Bob's Machine Shop jackplate and for 95% of where I fished I never used it. Unfortunately, those places where I did need it are now barren wastelands with no fish so I don't think I'll miss it much.

I wet tested 2 EVOs before I bought, 1 with jackplate, 1 without. I didn't see a big difference between both.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> Not really. My last skiff had a Bob's Machine Shop jackplate and for 95% of where I fished I never used it. Unfortunately, those places where I did need it are now barren wastelands with no fish si I don't think I'll miss it much.
> 
> I wet tested 2 EVOs before I bought, 1 with jackplate, 1 without. I didn't see a big difference between both.


I was of the same opinion until I bought a skiff with the micro jack. much more versatility with different loads, hole shot, prop sizes, and plane in a little less water.


----------



## SkipJack (Jan 8, 2018)

This skiff is bad to the bone dude. That aluminum strip on the inside of the console looks real slick. I agree with the rod holders... I think the thick ones function better. Wish I had some like that on my Fury. How did they match the color on them though?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

SkipJack said:


> This skiff is bad to the bone dude. That aluminum strip on the inside of the console looks real slick. I agree with the rod holders... I think the thick ones function better. Wish I had some like that on my Fury. How did they match the color on them though?


Thanks man. They custom mixed Awlgrip to match. 

Beefy is the best term to describe them....


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Stunning. Congrats!


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Net 30 said:


> Just switched to Bourbon. More pics:
> 
> View attachment 22801


any ideas where to find a hook pull like that one ?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Barbs_deep said:


> any ideas where to find a hook pull like that one ?


It was supplied by East Cape for the build.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Came across your build when looking thru various EvoX pictures & videos. What I have been envisioning would be very near to what you went with and love a few of the extras that you did. Now that you had her for a couple of years, I'm curious what things that you did that you love, and/or what things that you "wish" you had done...


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Rooster said:


> Came across your build when looking thru various EvoX pictures & videos. Now that you had her for a couple of years, I'm curious what things that you did that you love, and/or what things that you "wish" you had done...


The skiff has been great to own. I put a lot of thought into the build and there isn't anything I would _add_. I spent some time at the plant talking to the guys on the build line about what they would put in a skiff and what trick things they might do. One thing that really surprised me is the amount of storage on this thing...it holds a ton of stuff. 

That being said, a few things I might have done different:
1. Probably would have put the 2 troller batteries in the front hatch instead of in the console. It would add some weight in the bow for when fishing alone. I would not want to lose the "bow up" attitude the EVO has as it helps to keep water out of the cockpit when anchored up...tough call
2. Would have had two of the rod tubes facing backwards.
3. Would have gone with finished tubs in the 2 rear hatches instead of having the guys at EC finish the inside of the raw hull and add a bulkhead to frame the live well. I will never be able to fill the back compartments with stuff and have lots of storage unused.
4. Delete the PowerWinch and just use a Fulton winch.
5. This one is purely subjective: The center console with jump seat/cooler I love...so does my wife. Having the grab bar on the console is a great thing to have in lumpy water and when you have newbs on board. I came out of a 17.8 Whipray with a small side console and loved the amount of cockpit space I had. The EVO cockpit is plenty large but the space between the console door and rear bulkhead is pretty snug. If I wasn't fishing bigger water and inlets at times, I might be tempted to do the build as a side console.
6. Absolutely love the fat rod holders I designed and the combo back rest-step up casting platform. It makes getting on and off the poling platform easier and safer.

I have no regrets at all with the skiff. It's a thing of beauty and gets tons of compliments anywhere we go and the build quality and finish are top shelf!

Good luck - hope this helps!


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Net 30 said:


> The skiff has been great to own. I put a lot of thought into the build and there isn't anything I would _add_. I spent some time at the plant talking to the guys on the build line about what they would put in a skiff and what trick things they might do. One thing that really surprised me is the amount of storage on this thing...it holds a ton of stuff.
> 
> That being said, a few things I might have done different:
> 1. Probably would have put the 2 troller batteries in the front hatch instead of in the console. It would add some weight in the bow for when fishing alone. I would not want to lose the "bow up" attitude the EVO has as it helps to keep water out of the cockpit when anchored up...tough call
> ...


Thanks so much for taking the time to reply. Totally agree and appreciate your insights!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Net 30 said:


> The skiff has been great to own. I put a lot of thought into the build and there isn't anything I would _add_. I spent some time at the plant talking to the guys on the build line about what they would put in a skiff and what trick things they might do. One thing that really surprised me is the amount of storage on this thing...it holds a ton of stuff.
> 
> That being said, a few things I might have done different:
> 1. Probably would have put the 2 troller batteries in the front hatch instead of in the console. It would add some weight in the bow for when fishing alone. I would not want to lose the "bow up" attitude the EVO has as it helps to keep water out of the cockpit when anchored up...tough call
> ...


Net 30, thanks for posting your down the road a couple years thoughts. I've made 15 or 16 changes to my EVOx build list, but but after talking to you and a few other X owners, I am down to what I think will be the near perfect boat for me. I have to admit, spec-ing out a fully custom boat is more work than I thought. Yes, it is a good problem to have. I'm ready for the boys at EC to start it.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Net 30, thanks for posting your down the road a couple years thoughts. I've made 15 or 16 changes to my EVOx build list, but but after talking to you and a few other X owners, I am down to what I think will be the near perfect boat for me. I have to admit, spec-ing out a fully custom boat is more work than I thought. Yes, it is a good problem to have. I'm ready for the boys at EC to start it.


Hope you guys get exactly what you want. The waiting and deciding, then changing your mind a few dozen times is the worse part of the ordeal. 

Once they start spraying gelcoat it goes pretty fast!


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

T


Net 30 said:


> Hope you guys get exactly what you want. The waiting and deciding, then changing your mind a few dozen times is the worse part of the ordeal.
> 
> Once they start spraying gelcoat it goes pretty fast!


Thanks so much for the continuing info. I'm going to be working in Orlando and might see if I can do a quick stop to see some builds in progress. Can you tell me what WOT you are getting out of the 60? Have you propped it any differently then the stock prop? Are you glad you went with the 60 vs Yammi 70 or Suz 90?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Rooster said:


> T
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the continuing info. I'm going to be working in Orlando and might see if I can do a quick stop to see some builds in progress. Can you tell me what WOT you are getting out of the 60? Have you propped it any differently then the stock prop? Are you glad you went with the 60 vs Yammi 70 or Suz 90?


I have just over 30 hours on my Evo now so let me give you my two cents on the 60 Zuke.
1. WOT with two guys and gear and trimmed just right I can get 34 and this is tops. If you are buying a speed boat then this ain't it. But here's the thing. Yesterday was a great example. The conditions, even running the canals, wasn't conducive to running WOT. 30 was plenty. A guy I know cued me in on this and he was right. How often are you really going to want to run WOT anyway?
2. The Yamaha 70 is a great motor. Great motor. But it only gives you a couple of mph more top end and it costs $2K more than the Zuke 60. To me its no way worth the money and the Zuke almost always gives you 6 years warranty.
3. The draft with the 90 would have defeated much of the purpose of my going with this boat in the first place but I would take the 90 over the Yamaha 70. Much more speed and still less money than the Yamaha.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

ifsteve said:


> I have just over 30 hours on my Evo now so let me give you my two cents on the 60 Zuke.
> 1. WOT with two guys and gear and trimmed just right I can get 34 and this is tops. If you are buying a speed boat then this ain't it. But here's the thing. Yesterday was a great example. The conditions, even running the canals, wasn't conducive to running WOT. 30 was plenty. A guy I know cued me in on this and he was right. How often are you really going to want to run WOT anyway?
> 2. The Yamaha 70 is a great motor. Great motor. But it only gives you a couple of mph more top end and it costs $2K more than the Zuke 60. To me its no way worth the money and the Zuke almost always gives you 6 years warranty.
> 3. The draft with the 90 would have defeated much of the purpose of my going with this boat in the first place but I would take the 90 over the Yamaha 70. Much more speed and still less money than the Yamaha.


Thank you! The conclusions that I would have thought, but one hears so much back and forth I wanted to confirm. I am quite interested in the EvoX and have been regularly trolling the build videos, etc.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Rooster said:


> T
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the continuing info. I'm going to be working in Orlando and might see if I can do a quick stop to see some builds in progress. Can you tell me what WOT you are getting out of the 60? Have you propped it any differently then the stock prop? Are you glad you went with the 60 vs Yammi 70 or Suz 90?


Trimmed perfectly you will see 32-34 in calm conditions. Still plenty fast for me since most of my runs are only a few miles from my lift. I went with the stock Suzuki prop and when talking to Kevin, he said there might be an option or two to try to get the mph up.

I've always had Yamaha engines but thought I would give the Zuke a try and the 6 year warranty was def. a plus in making the decision. So far so good.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Man I'm glad we keep bringing this thread back up. Sure does make me feel better about selling my Vantage and getting my new X. I think I'm done with build/boat options so now its on to just waiting now. Hearing actual running/poling/fishing info about the EVOx helps ease the wait pain.


----------



## RoosterTom (Aug 9, 2020)

Keep coming back to this build - continues to be my favorite of all I've seen. 

COVID has sidelined my skiff search but starting to get the fever (in a good way) for a retirement skiff!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

RoosterTom said:


> Keep coming back to this build - continues to be my favorite of all I've seen.
> 
> COVID has sidelined my skiff search but starting to get the fever (in a good way) for a retirement skiff!


When you think you are getting close you need to have already pulled the trigger. Build times now have gotten crazy long with parts availability the biggest issue.


----------



## RoosterTom (Aug 9, 2020)

Yea, I went to East Cape last March and was much impressed. Certainly "should'of" put a deposit down then but think that I would opt for the"V" at this point...


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

RoosterTom said:


> Yea, I went to East Cape last March and was much impressed. Certainly "should'of" put a deposit down then but think that I would opt for the"V" at this point...


Yes you should have. Build times are 8+ months depending on parts availability. The delays are slowly getting shorter but still tough to get motors. I'm about 2 weeks out from getting my X. My build has taken 11 months due to corona delays. East Cape has been great to work with and they've been doing everything they can to get boats finished and out the door.

I read through most of this thread again and it was really cool for me to see my thoughts on my decision to get an X, the options I chose and why. I didn't do a build thread but will post a couple pics when it is done.


----------



## RoosterTom (Aug 9, 2020)

Yea, please do that - would love to see the pics! I think that you might have been at EC the day I was - would have been early March?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

RoosterTom said:


> Yea, please do that - would love to see the pics! I think that you might have been at EC the day I was - would have been early March?


I was there Nov 11, '19 (test ride and deposit down) and again June 2, '20 (final measurements, options selections and rigging instructions) I was going to go in March but my trip was right after the rona restrictions so we cancelled it.


----------

